# Weird...my chi keeps losing weight!



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Man I wish I had this problem myself! lol

We got our chi, Faith, about 6 and a half months ago. She was spayed right before we brought her home with us and weighed 7.9 lbs at the time. She was a little chunky when we brought her home at 7.9 lbs so we put her on a diet and made sure to get her exercising daily. Our vet estimated at the time that we should get her down to about 7 lbs.

Slowly but surely over the next few months we gradually got her down to 7 lbs and then increased her food and treats a little to even out and maintain her weight. Well over the following months she continued to lose weight a little at a time very slowly. She went down to 6.5 lbs and still felt healthy, a thin layer off fat over the ribs and really she felt just right. Increased her food and treats a little more to maintain her weight.

Then she dropped down to 6 lbs and I started worrying even though she looked and felt pretty darn good, not overly skinny at all. So I really increased her food intake, larger breakfast, more treats throughout the day, and a much larger dinner in the evening. Well, after a couple weeks of lots more food I weighed her today and she's lost even more. Today she came in at *5.7 lbs*! She still feels healthy, no bones sticking out and a decent layer of fat over the ribs, she's got lots of energy, decent poos, she's been checked for worms and she's parasite free.

She's a picture of perfect health but I can't help worrying about how she's almost a pound and a half less than the vet estimated she'd be at her ideal weight. I will increase her food yet again (she'll LOVE that!) in an effort to keep her from losing any more weight.

Am I just being a worry wart? Anyone else had this experience? Usually it's the other way around and trying to get them to lose weight, which I'm trying to do for my husky. Pretty soon she'll be eating almost the same amount that my 58 lb husky eats!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow that's a lot of weight loss! im hoping its not a parasite


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow that's a lot of weight loss! im hoping its not a parasite


To quote:


huskyluv said:


> she's been checked for worms and she's parasite free.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What are you using to weigh her. It might be the scale, I bet if you ran by the vet, they would be able to weigh her on the calibrated scale and put your mind at ease. I know my kitchen scale varies by several ounces at any given time.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I use the Wii Fit Balance board which is very accurate and what I use to weigh myself and my husky (hubby too). I've compared it to the vets' office scale and they read the same.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,
Has she been checked over by vet recently? Hopefully she is fine, but if you are really worried ask vet to run blood test for liver and kidney function, diabetes and ask them to listen to her heart. One of the first signs my Hun had of heart problems was weight loss, she seemed fine otherwise.

Hope all is well.

x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Hi,
> Has she been checked over by vet recently? Hopefully she is fine, but if you are really worried ask vet to run blood test for liver and kidney function, diabetes and ask them to listen to her heart. One of the first signs my Hun had of heart problems was weight loss, she seemed fine otherwise.
> 
> Hope all is well.
> ...


She has been checked over by the vet recently but I did not have them run a blood panel, the only blood test I opted for was the heartworm one (which came back negative). I will increase her food some more starting today and monitor her weight closely. If she continues to lose then I might have the vet run a blood panel. I hope she starts gaining weight soon, especially at the thought of some internal organ(s) not functioning properly I am really starting to worry.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> .... Well, after a couple weeks of lots more food I weighed her today and she's lost even more. Today she came in at *5.7 lbs*! She still feels healthy, no bones sticking out and a decent layer of fat over the ribs, she's got lots of energy, decent poos, she's been checked for worms and she's parasite free....She's a picture of perfect health....


It's possible your Vet was wrong in the beginning when he estimated what her ideal weight would be. Do whatever you need to do to set your mind at ease; but, until she's losing that comfortable layer of fat over the ribs, I wouldn't fret too much.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> It's possible your Vet was wrong in the beginning when he estimated what her ideal weight would be. Do whatever you need to do to set your mind at ease; but, until she's losing that comfortable layer of fat over the ribs, I wouldn't fret too much.


That's kinda what I was wondering if the vet overestimated her ideal weight a little. I'm one of those people that goes more by how my dogs look and feel versus a set number, so that's why I wasn't too concerned when she was in the mid to lower six pound range. It's just weird because she looks 'perfect' and I can easily feel her ribs but I also feel a slight layer of fat over them. *shrugs* She can stand to gain a little and I personally think she is best suited somewhere between 6 and 6.5 lbs.

She had a very big dinner tonight and she's out cold sleeping on her bed. It's mainly the actual number that her weight is compared to the vets estimate that is really bothering me since all else seems fine and normal.

Thanks for that, I really started freaking at the thought of something wrong with her internal organs! 

Here's a picture of her when we first got her 6.5 months ago, she was a bit tubby.









Here's a recent picture of her:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She looks great, maybe she is also getting more exercise with you than she has ever had in her life. I wouldn't worry, not many dog owners do as much with their pups as you do, exercise wise. I think she will level off.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

I think you should also consider if she was weighed after eating or at different times of the day each time? We all weigh less in the morning. Another thing to consider with her new fit body she has changed her metabolism so it just may be working better now that she can be more active!! She is probably also was on a different food...Maybe that one had more fillers and yours more protein? She looks great!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Val, she looks perfect!!! I wouldn't worry. If you want to, run a panel but there are other signs to diabetes as well. Is she drinking a ton??? My neice and I got her big boned chi down by 2 1/2 lbs. or so and the vet recommended 1. We run him a lot and got him on a great food. Faith's figure looks perfect, like what a chi should have. I'm so proud of you and her for all your effort. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could eat bigger meals and still lose??? LOL. She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Val, Faith looks very healthy. She looks perfect. If she isn't showing any signs of illness then I wouldn't worry. If the Vet said her ideal weight was 7 lbs., he was probably just giving it a good guess based on her weight at the time. You can have them run a full blood panel for around $50. That may make you feel more at ease, but I would say without any ill symptoms she is probably fine.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oops i missed that note o_o hehe sorry. im glad its not parasites. god tapeworm was horrible!  never again do i wanna go through that


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> That's kinda what I was wondering if the vet overestimated her ideal weight a little. I'm one of those people that goes more by how my dogs look and feel versus a set number, so that's why I wasn't too concerned when she was in the mid to lower six pound range. It's just weird because she looks 'perfect' and I can easily feel her ribs but I also feel a slight layer of fat over them. *shrugs* She can stand to gain a little and I personally think she is best suited somewhere between 6 and 6.5 lbs.
> 
> She had a very big dinner tonight and she's out cold sleeping on her bed. It's mainly the actual number that her weight is compared to the vets estimate that is really bothering me since all else seems fine and normal.
> 
> Thanks for that, I really started freaking at the thought of something wrong with her internal organs!


Do you have any photos of her from the top view (looking down over her head and back?) Then you can check for tapering in at the waist. I would just do what you are doing and keep a log of her input, output, and weight for a while... She looks to be the picture of health, as you said.
She is quite lovely


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

My first chi lost weight like that and we took him to vet and had him checked and vet told us he had diabetes, I would have puppy checked right away for it.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

huskyluv said:


> I use the Wii Fit Balance board which is very accurate and what I use to weigh myself and my husky (hubby too). I've compared it to the vets' office scale and they read the same.


For about a week I would give her for supper a half of cooked hamburger with a half cup of cooked white rice seasoned with garlic. I find when the weather gets brisk and I dont do as much walking with my babies they dont eat all their dog food and this is my tried and true method!  Please let me know if you give it a try.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

It really could just be her new life regime! Lots of excercise etc - which she probably wasn't getting before. She just could be a mean lean fit machine!

However to be sure it may not be any harm to get her bloods done. 
If it was diabetes you would find that she was thirsty and weeing a lot as well as weight loss.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Tanna said:


> She looks great, maybe she is also getting more exercise with you than she has ever had in her life. I wouldn't worry, not many dog owners do as much with their pups as you do, exercise wise. I think she will level off.


She is definitely getting more exercise now than she ever has. Before she came to us she was used for breeding and had never even gone for a single walk her entire life. So the first thing we worked on was getting her used to wearing a collar, a harness and learning to walk on a lead. Now she does a minimum of 2 miles per day, sometimes more weather permitting. 




Litlbitprincess said:


> I think you should also consider if she was weighed after eating or at different times of the day each time? We all weigh less in the morning. Another thing to consider with her new fit body she has changed her metabolism so it just may be working better now that she can be more active!! She is probably also was on a different food...Maybe that one had more fillers and yours more protein? She looks great!!


I know weighing at different times does make their weight vary and I try my best to weigh her around the same time every time I weigh her. I'm pretty good about weighing her within the same 2 hour period. Before she came to us she was free fed Nutro Max, when we got her she was switched to Wellness Core which is a much better grain free food.




rcj1095 said:


> Val, she looks perfect!!! I wouldn't worry. If you want to, run a panel but there are other signs to diabetes as well. Is she drinking a ton??? My neice and I got her big boned chi down by 2 1/2 lbs. or so and the vet recommended 1. We run him a lot and got him on a great food. Faith's figure looks perfect, like what a chi should have. I'm so proud of you and her for all your effort. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could eat bigger meals and still lose??? LOL. She looks fantastic!!!


I we've dealt with a diabetic chihuahua in the family before and she doesn't display any of the same symptoms, although I do keep it in the back of my mind as something to watch out for. And no, she does not drink a lot. Thank you, I am very proud of how well she's done. 




Jerry'sMom said:


> Do you have any photos of her from the top view (looking down over her head and back?) Then you can check for tapering in at the waist. I would just do what you are doing and keep a log of her input, output, and weight for a while... She looks to be the picture of health, as you said.
> She is quite lovely


I don't have any top down pictures. But when we got her she looked more like a sausage and now she has a nice 'upside down hourglass' figure where she comes in at the waist nicely. She really does look lovely I just don't have a pic from that angle.




vviccles1 said:


> For about a week I would give her for supper a half of cooked hamburger with a half cup of cooked white rice seasoned with garlic. I find when the weather gets brisk and I dont do as much walking with my babies they dont eat all their dog food and this is my tried and true method!  Please let me know if you give it a try.


Thanks for the suggestion but she has major food allergies to beef. She is extremely sensitive to almost everything so I try not to mess with her diet unless absolutely necessary. The good thing with her though is she is an eating machine, she loves to eat and wouldn't miss a meal even if her life depended on it!




Aquarius said:


> It really could just be her new life regime! Lots of excercise etc - which she probably wasn't getting before. She just could be a mean lean fit machine!
> 
> However to be sure it may not be any harm to get her bloods done.
> If it was diabetes you would find that she was thirsty and weeing a lot as well as weight loss.


You might be right, hubby pointed out to me that we also started taking longer daily evening walks with the dogs for the past month or so as well. She is definitely not drinking a lot or subsequently peeing a lot too. 


Thank you all for the comments and support by the way. It really means a lot.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Do you have any photos of her from the top view (looking down over her head and back?) Then you can check for tapering in at the waist.


Okay I took a top down picture of her with my cell phone just now. What do you think of Faith's figure from this angle? (Nevermind my husky, we're trying to get him to lose a few pounds! lol)


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

It really doesn't sound like you have much to worry about. She looks great and it sounds like a big change has happened in her exercise. Just think how many calories she's burning as she keeps up with you and your husky. Then think how many calories it takes to change a pound up or down. It would be quite easy to loose several ounces with all that exercise. I would suggest that if you are trying to get your husky (pretty girl, btw) down in weight, just continue to take food from her and give to Faith until you are happy with the results. lol


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oops. Sorry, I didn't recall that the husky was male. Hope I didn't offend him. I can't help you much on the top down picture. One of mine is definitely overweight and my other one isn't as muscular as Faith, so she's slimmer even in the chest area. And of course, both are long hair, that can hide alot of actual shape to the body.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> It really doesn't sound like you have much to worry about. She looks great and it sounds like a big change has happened in her exercise. Just think how many calories she's burning as she keeps up with you and your husky. Then think how many calories it takes to change a pound up or down. It would be quite easy to loose several ounces with all that exercise. I would suggest that if you are trying to get your husky (pretty girl, btw) down in weight, just continue to take food from her and give to Faith until you are happy with the results. lol


LOL That would be a good idea, take from him and give to her. She can't eat his food though, too sensitive.  Good idea in theory! 

Don't worry I think most people think my husky is a girl, he's used to it.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

HER SHAPE IS PERFECT. She's supposed to whittle down just like that at her waist. Great job Faith and Mommy!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Okay I took a top down picture of her with my cell phone just now. What do you think of Faith's figure from this angle? (Nevermind my husky, we're trying to get him to lose a few pounds! lol)


She looks fantastic--from every angle. Good for you! Here is a chart I like. Click on the "tips for owners" to see the top view: http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx

Just a question... I'm trying to drop a bunch of weight myself; do you have a program for me?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

She looks great... especially since chihuahuas are prone to gaining weight. It's obvious her daily routine is A LOT more active than her old one which is probably why the vet overestimated her weight... How long ago was her last litter in comparison to her spay and when you first got her? That could possibly play a role as well. I must say her weight looks so much healthier now in comparison to when you first got her.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I was going to say...nothing wrong that I can see....she looks great..


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

She looks fine there, just keep an eye on her...as you are doing 

If she continues to lose wait then if she were mine, I'd definately get her looked over.

x


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I think it's a combination of proper diet and exercise. I think she looks much healthier now than in the first picture.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you guys!



Jerry'sMom said:


> She looks fantastic--from every angle. Good for you! Here is a chart I like. Click on the "tips for owners" to see the top view: http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx
> 
> Just a question... I'm trying to drop a bunch of weight myself; do you have a program for me?


LOL I'm trying to lose weight too and I'm up and down! Seriously though, last year I lost 16 lbs by merely walking and exercising with the Wii Fit. That's it! No dieting, just walking 2-4 miles a day and the weight fell off.

Thanks for the link too, she does look like the "Ideal" dog in the example. I thought she looked just right but it's good to hear that confirmed by other people.




Jessica said:


> She looks great... especially since chihuahuas are prone to gaining weight. It's obvious her daily routine is A LOT more active than her old one which is probably why the vet overestimated her weight... How long ago was her last litter in comparison to her spay and when you first got her? That could possibly play a role as well. I must say her weight looks so much healthier now in comparison to when you first got her.


Not exactly sure but I think she had her last litter about 3 months before her spay, enough time for her to take care of her puppies and see them off to new homes but before her next heat. A little off topic but I met two of her puppies before we brought her home with us and they were gorgeous. One blue and tan long coat daughter that looked exactly like her except with a long coat. And she also had a stunning blue male pup with white markings that was beyond gorgeous!


I agree with you guys, she looks much much much healthier now than she did when we got her. 


I agree Barb, if she continues to lose even with further increased feeding then I will bring her in to the vet to be on the safe side.

Either way, I think the vet was off by about a pound in estimating her ideal weight. I'd like to get her back up to around 6.4 lbs or so as that's where I think she looked and felt her best while also having a little wiggle room to drop or gain without concern.


----------

